# FET after ICSI m/c - any success stories?



## samsa (Aug 20, 2010)

hiya,

i am having et tomorrow hopefully, should my two blasts thaw ok. I had an early m/c in jan with a top blast starting to hatch. My other blast is good, not quite as good as the one i had in jan and im not sure about the 2nd blast as it turned to a blast after we had et. I guess it must be good if they were able to freeze it.

Anyway, not sure what to think as the really good one ended in m/c. Does anyone have any similar stories with a successful ending? 

Thank you xxx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

hi, I have never transferred blasts, however i have had 2 chemical pregnancies following FET. after my second one i was sent for further tests and found out i had a blood clotting disorder which causes early miscarraige. On my third atempt i added a junior aspirin to my protocol and got twins, i took the aspirin to 34 weeks.
I was quite angry at the time as i trusted my clinic to do all tests necessary especially as i was paying, but apparently as its not an infertlity issue it is not tested initially by most clinics.

good luck


----------



## Victoriag (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Samsa,

I too was wondering the same thing as the same happened to me last year.  I had FET on Friday with 2 5day blasts transferred.  

I'm feeling really good and I'm desperately trying not to second guess every symptom but it's so hard not to!

When do you test, I'm due to test on the 18th so one week to go!

V

Xx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

hi victoriag (again)!!    (we've cycled a few times before!)

I had a single embryo 5 day blasto FET on Tuesday.  My OTD is a week today.  

How did you get on sweetie??  Got everything crossed your celebrating two pink lines!!!   xxxxx

And how did you get on Samsa??  Fingers crossed youre celebrating too! xx

Beachbaby - i too am taking a baby aspirin a day after having a bio-chemical pregnancy last time.  im hoping it makes the difference for me too.  Did your embryos decrease in quality after the thaw?  its SUCH good news to hear about your twins!  

Wicks xxxxx


----------

